# rolling doors? barn style doors



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

That's just barn door hardware. Any local farm and fleet or agri-store will have what you need. And possibly some of the big boxes. National Hardware makes the type shown in the picture. Also any good Ace Hardware can order it for you, if you know what you want.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like that your thinking of keeping the glide paths and hardware exposed so you can service it. I cannot tell you how many bathroom pocket doors I have had to take out when a kid crams a toy in the space, everybody keeps using it, and ends up warping the hanging hardware at the top or the track channel. 

Do remember that if this a bathroom, you want hardware that is plated or that can otherwise stand up to the moisture and potential corrosion from it. 

That glass door is beyond nice looking but you wouldn't propose to use it for the entry door to the bath would you?


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

would i simply mount a standard door to the barn door hanger?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Depends on the door hardware. Light duty hardware will fasten with screws from just one side, heavier door hardware will require a two sided mount. Either will work with a standard door but the clearance will differ depending on the hardware.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

trying to piece together a order from ace.. got the following items


rail to accommodate a 36 inch door. 
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998080414

rollers. 2 rollers for the door??
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998081234

roller option 2: 
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=5307509

door stop at both ends
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998031921

did i miss anything aside from the door?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep....the hangers that go on the rail. And one more thing...what you are ordering is pretty heavy duty. I suggest you go somewhere that has these on display so you don't overdo (overkill) it....unless that's the look you are going for. The 6' rail is what you need, the door rollers keep the door from swinging out, either one will work. The door stops are something you may want to make out of wood, but the metal is fine. And you can always paint all the hardware to suit your decor.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

not exactly sure where i'd be able to see this as i live in D.C.. i would otherwise


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

can anyone ID this rail from national hardware?










i think it far better than the one i have found on ace hardware
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998080414


additionally, i can't seem to find a bottom guide rail for this.. will it be needed? otherwise i would think the door would bend towards the wall when hung.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

which tracks will these fit?

rollers?
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=5307509




which track??
barn door tracks?? 
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998080414

trolley rail tracks?
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=5307434

are they the same thing?

tx


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The rollers you show are to keep the bottom of the door in place. From swinging out, so to speak.

The parts you need to hang the door are the trolley rail, trolley hanger and rail brackets. 44200, 44008 and 44160 respectively. Depending on the length of the rail and the weight of the door the 24" spacing may be a bit of overkill.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

are trolley rails same width as barn door rails? all i need is 6ft to hold up a 30-40lb door for a bathroom. 

tx


----------

